# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ χωρίς φάρμακα

## Foxie

Καλησπέρα ! Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα που διάβασα ότι έχουν πολλά άτομα ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα . Ότι και να κάνω μέσα στην ημέρα όσο και να κουραστώ μπορεί να νυστάζω το απόγευμα να θέλω να κοιμηθώ τόσο πολύ και να μην κοιμάμαι . Το βράδυ δεν κλείνει το μάτι μου . Δεν ηρεμεί το μυαλό μου . Ειδικά αν έχω μια υποχρέωση την επόμενη ημέρα με πιάνει κάτι σαν εσωτερικός πανικός . Συζητάω μόνη μου και σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα κοιμηθώ ποτέ ότι θα πάω σερί ότι θα είμαι σαν χαζή από τη. Αϋπνία δεν θα έχω επαφή με τον κόσμο και αλλά τέτοια. Αυτό το διάστημα δεν δουλεύω . Και σκέφτομαι πολύ έντονα πως θα καταφέρω να δουλέψω εάν δεν μπορώ να κοιμάμαι. Να αναφέρω ότι πίνω κάποιες φορές lexotanil 1.5 mg άλλες clonotril άλλες φορές το παλεύω με μελατονινη και άλλες με μαγνήσιο . Όμως η σκέψη μου όλη μερα είναι στην αϋπνία . Κάποιες φορές σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί μια μερα να πεθάνω επειδή δεν θα καταφέρω να κοιμηθώ στο μέλλον . Τι πιστεύετε; Παρόμοιες εμπειρίες ; Πως αντιμετωπίζεται ;

----------


## geodim

Έχεις δοκιμάσει τα κλασσικά να βάλεις χαλαρή μουσική, καμιά χαζοσειρα να δεις, να κλείνεις φώτα, ήσυχο περιβάλλον κλπ με πρόγραμμα να λες έτσι θα είναι τα βράδια μου, και δεν έπιασε?
Επίσης ασκεισαι καθόλου? Καμιά φορά έχω προσέξει ότι αν τρέχει το μυαλό μου, μισή ωρίτσα περπάτημα με βάζει σε άλλο mood.
Γενικώς όπως πολλά πράγματα στην ψυχολογία, όσο το σκέφτεσαι τόσο κολλας στη σκέψη αυτή.

----------


## Αδύναμη δύναμη

Ακριβως ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ.χρονια ταλαιπωρίας...ένα περίεργο πράγμα...μαζί με όλα τα άλλα ψυχολογικά μου έχω κ αυτό.με λίγα λόγια ξεκίνησε με φόβο ότι δεν θα κοιμηθώ κ έγινε φαύλος κύκλος....μόνο με φάρμακα χρόνια κ πλέον έμαθα να ζω έτσι δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο εύχομαι μια μέρα να ξαναβρώ τον ύπνο μου...

----------


## Αδύναμη δύναμη

> Καλησπέρα ! Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα που διάβασα ότι έχουν πολλά άτομα ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα . Ότι και να κάνω μέσα στην ημέρα όσο και να κουραστώ μπορεί να νυστάζω το απόγευμα να θέλω να κοιμηθώ τόσο πολύ και να μην κοιμάμαι . Το βράδυ δεν κλείνει το μάτι μου . Δεν ηρεμεί το μυαλό μου . Ειδικά αν έχω μια υποχρέωση την επόμενη ημέρα με πιάνει κάτι σαν εσωτερικός πανικός . Συζητάω μόνη μου και σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα κοιμηθώ ποτέ ότι θα πάω σερί ότι θα είμαι σαν χαζή από τη. Αϋπνία δεν θα έχω επαφή με τον κόσμο και αλλά τέτοια. Αυτό το διάστημα δεν δουλεύω . Και σκέφτομαι πολύ έντονα πως θα καταφέρω να δουλέψω εάν δεν μπορώ να κοιμάμαι. Να αναφέρω ότι πίνω κάποιες φορές lexotanil 1.5 mg άλλες clonotril άλλες φορές το παλεύω με μελατονινη και άλλες με μαγνήσιο . Όμως η σκέψη μου όλη μερα είναι στην αϋπνία . Κάποιες φορές σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί μια μερα να πεθάνω επειδή δεν θα καταφέρω να κοιμηθώ στο μέλλον . Τι πιστεύετε; Παρόμοιες εμπειρίες ; Πως αντιμετωπίζεται ;





> Έχεις δοκιμάσει τα κλασσικά να βάλεις χαλαρή μουσική, καμιά χαζοσειρα να δεις, να κλείνεις φώτα, ήσυχο περιβάλλον κλπ με πρόγραμμα να λες έτσι θα είναι τα βράδια μου, και δεν έπιασε?
> Επίσης ασκεισαι καθόλου? Καμιά φορά έχω προσέξει ότι αν τρέχει το μυαλό μου, μισή ωρίτσα περπάτημα με βάζει σε άλλο mood.
> Γενικώς όπως πολλά πράγματα στην ψυχολογία, όσο το σκέφτεσαι τόσο κολλας στη σκέψη αυτή.


Δεν κάνουν τίποτα όλα αυτά δυστυχώς είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό κ ψυχοπαθολογικο.εχω δοκιμάσει προσωπικά τα πάντα μα τα πάντα το ρεκόρ μου με δουλειά κ χωρίς χάπια πριν πάω ψυχίατρο ήταν μέρες άυπνη....σαν ζόμπι ώσπου παραιτήθηκα.....μου γα...σε την δουλειά μου την ζωή μου όλα...αυτή η βλακεία της ψυχολογικής αϋπνίας.

----------


## Macgyver

Ισως σου συμβαινει αυτο που ειχα παθει πριν καμμια 25αρια χρονια , δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω , γιατι αισθανομουν οτι πρεπει να κοιμηθω , δλδ. να κοιμηθω εστω με το ζορι, γιατι αλλιως , πιστευα, οτι την επομενη μερα θαμουν κουρασμενος ( υπεθετα ) απ την ελλειψη υπνου , μεχρι που φοραγα ωτοασπιδες , μασκα υπνου , επαιρνα και κανα centrac .............. ειχα φτιαξει την χειροτερη συνταγη για να κοιμηθω ......... καποια στιγμη χαλαρωσα , επαψε να μενδιαφερει αν θα κοιμηθω η οχι, και ω του θαυματος , κοιμομουν αβιαστα , οσο χρειαζομουν ........ αυτο ισως σου συμβαινει, αφου δεν σε πιανει ουτε το ισχυρο, σχετικα , κλονοτριλ ....... η μελατονινη μια χαρα με πιανει,ας παιρνω 2 ζαναξ/μερα ......απο συνηθεια τα παιρνω .....

----------


## Stavros

Λαμβάνω Remeron 30 mg,δεν χάνει ποτέ την αποτελεσματικότητά του καθώς δεν είναι βενζοδιαζεπινούχο. Είναι το μοναδικό φάρμακο που λαμβάνω. Στην διάθεση δεν καταλαβαίνω να κάνει κάτι.Ελπίζω να το κόψω κι αυτό κάποτε αλλά μόνο αν και εφόσον καταφέρω να κοιμηθώ ικανοποιητικά χωρίς αυτό. Διοτί έχω να κάνω με πελάτες στην δουλειά μου και αν είμαι άυπνος κάνει μπαμ από χιλιόμετρα.

----------


## opert

ειχα κ εγω καποτε αυτη τη κατ.αρα αλλα τη ψεπ.ερασα με την λογκ.η .ολα εδω θα μεινουνε,Δε σκεφτομουν το αυριο εχα κα μια εικονιτσα δπλα μου κατης μιλαγα κι υστερα απο 2/ 3 μερες αρχιζα να ξεραινομαι σα το μοσχαρι,

----------


## KARMA

Φίλε clonotril η αλλιώς rivotril είναι τα γενοσημα του vulbegal και δεν υπάρχουν πλέον στην Ελλάδα μήπως μας λες ψέματα? Αυτά είναι υπνωτικά πιος γιατρός σε βρήκε rivotril δεν το πιστεύω γιατί δεν υπάρχουν.. Όσο για τον ύπνο εγώ για να κοιμηθώ θέλω μια καρτέλα hipnosedon.. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω χρόνια.

----------


## Dimitris_1983

Καλησπέρα.. Βρίσκεσαι ακόμη στο forum?

----------

